# House of The Damned - Belper - Oct 2016



## Hippie Alien (Nov 2, 2016)

*History:*
New Barn Farm lies about half a mile SW of Alderwasley. 
It has 97 acres on the Alderwasley estate, then owned by the HURT family. In 1905 it was owned by Albert Hurt (1835-1907) of Alderwasley Hall, in 1912 by Francis Hurt (1878-1930)

John's father Thomas took over Hankins farm from the WILMOT family around 1865, and John was raised there. New Barn farm may have been built about 1875, and Thomas (John's elder brother) took it over. Thomas jnr then moved to Berry Hill farm, Alderwasley, and John Sandar was running New Barn farm from 1888 (when he married)
*​
Pics:*


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 2, 2016)

Very nicely done, I'd love to visit this soon.


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2016)

I really like that external shot, very nice thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Nov 2, 2016)

Lovely set from this Derbyshire gem...


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 2, 2016)

Beautifully captured, really nice shots. Thanks for sharing, that is a great report!


----------



## druid (Nov 3, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Very nicely done, I'd love to visit this soon.



If I were you I'd make it very soon. The graffiti is new this autumn and the recent reports show the large scale theft of items this year.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 3, 2016)

Very nice report. I like the history write-up makes the post interesting.


----------



## Bonjo (Dec 5, 2016)

Shame such a lovely building has been left to rot as there's lots of original features that could be saved, such as the windows and fireplace. Really digging that rotting sofa shot...Wonder when that was last sat on haha. Great find - well done Hippie


----------

